# Acer Aspire 4710Z ethernet controller for XP



## audie55 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an Acer Aspire 4710Z which came with Vista. Unfortunately, I couldn't connect to work using Vista, so I've had to instal XP Pro. The copy I had was quite old and doesn't have any service packs (2002 ver)

Unfortunately, XP hasn't installed any drivers for the ethernet controller or the network controller (or quite a few other things). 

The main issue is the ethernet controller (I'm assuming) because without this, I can't connect to my broadband and therefore cannot download all the patches etc to bring my system reasonably up to date.

My questions:


Is there a driver that I can download for this laptop that will allow me to connect to my router/broadband?
Do I need a Network Controller driver as well (all my "other devices" are showing ?! in the device manager)

I hope I've posted this in the correct forum topic - I wasn't sure if it was XP or Network (or neither). 

Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Can you run Everest and Post the results? Also please supply the part number of the laptop.
The problem you are going to have with a downgrade to XP from Vista is that the manufactures of these computers will not support XP Drivers on a Vista Machine.
We will have to search each driver by the manufacture of the device and hopefully come up with XP drivers. Also Post the errors you are getting in the device manager so we know what drivers you need.
Be patient, this will not be a quick task and we may not get all of the XP drivers. I will do my best to help you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I have done a little research and you may beable to use drivers from the European website.
Here is a link:

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_4710.html

From what I have seen in other forums is the drivers should work (although I have not personally tested them). The biggest issue is Bluetooth. I have yet to find this driver. The only other problem maybe your wireless Lan. You may have to go to a Chinese link on Acer Global site to locate this driver.
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## audie55 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Bill! I've successfully loaded up an ethernet driver from this site and am now downloading the squillions of patches to XP since 2002.

I didn't think about wireless and bluetooth etc before I had the machine redone. Drat it all.

Thanks again, and I'll update on how I get on.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to help.
It is a good thing to download all the updates. Post the results of how you make out with the other drivers. If I can help you with anything else let me know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## crisferosxs (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, I have just past to XP windows, finally i installed succesfully every driver but when I finish installing wirelless driver a warning appears: "the controller is not installed" (el controlador no esta instalado).

If somebody have done this before please help me finding the way to install this wireless device.


----------

